# Plywood Bottom Boards



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

MTN-Bees said:


> I'm going to be building some bottom boards for double nuc colonies. I want to use 3/4 inch plywood. Can I use standard plywood painted or go with pressure treated?
> 
> Thanks, Rich


Could probably use either but many will poopoo the treated wood..... If you use treated, let it dry out and paint it


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

My plywood bottom boards are half inch. They cost a couple bucks apiece and in my dry climate take years to rot so I just paint heavily on the bottom.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

go to frenchbeefarm.com and look under the articles tab for a story on honey production with double nucs. Look at their bottom board. I have stolen the idea and use them on my double nucs.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

MTN-Bees said:


> I'm going to be building some bottom boards for double nuc colonies. I want to use 3/4 inch plywood. Can I use standard plywood painted or go with pressure treated?
> 
> Thanks, Rich


1/2" non treated is plenty thick. Prime and paint the bottom and sides with good grade materials. The only thing I would suggest is to add a 3/4 inch board under the front. Adds strength to that area.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Has anyone made bottom boards out of Advantech? I'm about to start.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

pine_ridge_farms said:


> Has anyone made bottom boards out of Advantech? I'm about to start.


There are those on BS who have and are very happy with them......... I'm sure if you searched, you could find the post.........


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

In the 80's we built 100 bottoms with 1/2 pressure treated and never saw any problems. after that we built 200 of the same but deeper so we could use slatted racks. the racks are pine as they are inside. they are still in use. we never saw any adverse effects at all. they last excellent.


----------



## Thomas Russell (Jan 7, 2014)

pine_ridge_farms said:


> Has anyone made bottom boards out of Advantech? I'm about to start.


I recently finished making a batch with Edge Gold which a few dollars cheaper per sheet, but extremely compatible to Advantech. Its relatively heavy compared to plywood, especially 1/2 inch. But they feel so solid. Have some unpainted migratory tops made of Edge Gold and water just beads and rolls off them. So IMO, I feel like the bottoms will last a long time.


----------



## Thomas Russell (Jan 7, 2014)

Thomas Russell said:


> I recently finished making a batch with Edge Gold which a few dollars cheaper per sheet, but extremely compatible to Advantech. Its relatively heavy compared to plywood, especially 1/2 inch. But they feel so solid. Have some unpainted migratory tops made of Edge Gold and water just beads and rolls off them. So IMO, I feel like the bottoms will last a long time.

















I made mine so it can be flipped to be used as a full bottom or double nuc base.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

snl said:


> There are those on BS who have and are very happy with them......... I'm sure if you searched, you could find the post.........


SNL, I've searched for 15 minutes and there is not much info out there on bottom boards made with Advantech, other then weight is an issue on 10 frame equipment. I'm not migratory so weight isn't as severe of an issue. The hives I do move to pollinate are less then a 100 mile haul. I use it for migratory lids and love it but my concern is the proximity to the ground causing quicker decay and how well titebond III will adhere when stapling a rim around the edge of the bottom board. Like I mentioned in another post I would be happy with a 5 year life but was looking for real world experience.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Try this..........I've used them for over 5 years now with no problem....
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ottom-Board-and-Top-Cover&highlight=top+cover


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

SNL, thanks! Are you stapling that rim down? What kind of glue?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

pine_ridge_farms said:


> SNL, thanks! Are you stapling that rim down? What kind of glue?


I am.........TB II...


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------

